# B9 button plate problem



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

My B9 kit has a void in the middle square button at the top that runs from the bottom just over halfway through the middle. Some of the other buttons have much smaller imperfections. 

Has anyone else got the same problem? I tried adding the clear red to the button and it turned the void dark, so when I light it there is a shadow on the face of the button.

I contacted Moebius and they said that the parts are all the same, so if a replacement was sent it, it will have the same problem. Not the answer I was expecting...

Something else I noticed with the bubble top is that it looks like a Jamaican steel drum. I haven't taken it off the sprue yet, so I don't know how it's going to look with the brain in place...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would fill the voids with something clear so they dont darken when you apply the clear paint. Fill them with Future/Pledge, some clear gloss, white glue, etc.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I tried filling it with Pledge (Future) but it was very hard going due to the narrow space between the buttons and seemed to make no difference. I'll have to strip the parts and try again.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Future will eventually dry but micro krystal kleer or a very thin white glue might be best. I drilled mine out and ran Fiber optic strand in them so I did'nt run into this

Steve


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I am starting 2 kits now and both have this same issue, small bubbles in the clear buttons. I plan to fill the center ones that actually go all the way out to the side, with micro krystal klear useing a needle to poke down into the void while a drop of the klear is on the part to let the air bubble out and fill the void.
Ron


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like Krystal Klear is going to do the trick. I've tried it with the part I have and it has certainly improved it. It is really a challenge to get the KK right down into the void without scratching the part up. I ended up drilling through the back of the button with a really thin pin vise bit and working the KK into the bubble from 2 sides. I have asked Moebius for a replacement part, which they are supplying. If it has the same problem, I'll know what to do to put it right, without futzing it up.

I would suggest, if you are lighting your Robot, that you paint the clear tint for the buttons on the back of the part if it has this same problem. That way you avoid getting dark spots inside the button itself.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had thought of cutting new buttons from tinted plastic like tooth brush handles, too. There aren't that many and they are square.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It's ONLY noticeable if you plan on illuminating it. On my first build, a "first season" version straight OOB, the decal covers up that bubble you are referring to. My only "gripe" about the button plate was the difficulty of applying those decals with shaky hands, tweezers, a toothpick, and wearing opti-visors. Several of the decals just disappeared into thin air during the application process, and was fortunate that I had a second kit on hand to salvage the missing decals from. I got it done, but that was a nerve-wracking half hour decal job. :drunk:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't think of something that I hate more than applying decals. Everytime I have to deal with those devilish things, they drive me crazy. :freak:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Decals can sure be hair-raising at times, but I kind of enjoy the process, once I'm in 'the zone'. Some good music playing in the background often helps, and NEVER rush!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This part of the build is not that tough.
I drilled out the back of the buttons with a micro drill. then I used tinted future to establish the colors. If anything you want the back of this part sanded,it will help diffuse the light so the entire button area will be uniformly lit with no hot or dim spots.

















Steve


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Clever idea Steve. What did you tint the Future with?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, Make sure you use food coloring. Tamiya clears don't mix with future.

To get the final look you will need to use a clear paint for the best color saturation, but the tinted future gets the coloring started and fills any voids in the buttons with color.










This one wasn't perfect but after more light diffusion behind the buttons it came out great.










Steve


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Here's one solution http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4734435#post4734435


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Well, that is an interesting way to do it.


----------

